# Fallen MARSOC Marine



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cpl. William J. Woitowicz was killed last Tuesday during combat operations in Badghis Province Afghanistan. I attended A&S with Bill in 2009 and found him to be one hell of a Marine. I didn't know what his rank was then, but he carried himself in such a good manner that I figured he was at least a Sergeant. He volunteered to come over as a combat replacement shortly after finishing ITC, and from what I hear from his team he was well on his way to being a great MARSOC Marine. He died attempting to come to the aid of his Teammates and made the ultimate sacrifice. He will be missed by all of us. RIP Bill. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP my Brother.

Semper Fi warrior.


----------



## Dame (Jun 12, 2011)

Rest in peace, Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that.  RIP and Semper Fi.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 12, 2011)

A true Warrior who thought of his Team Mates first.

Condolences Hitman.

Rest easy Warrior.

~S~


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 12, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2011)

Im very sorry to hear of loss of your friend Hit.  My sincere condolences to you and to his family.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 12, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear mate, RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 12, 2011)

Rest in peace Marine


----------



## tova (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 13, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## BearW (Jun 13, 2011)

Good bye, Warrior. Godspeed.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 13, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine. Condolences Hitman.

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Jun 13, 2011)

R.I.P., Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## whisper88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rest Easy Brother.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 15, 2011)

Rest Easy Marine.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2011)

RIP Marine.


----------



## scrapdog (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP Marine


----------

